# Topics > Related topics > AI as a service >  Mobility as a Service (MaaS)

## Airicist

Mobility as a service (transport) on Wikipedia

Mobility as a service (Enterprise management of phones & tablets) on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Third Transportation Revolution"
Lyft’s Vision for the Next Ten Years and Beyond

by John Zimmer
September 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

DENSO MaaS Platform

Published on Feb 8, 2018




> CES2018
> DENSO Mobility Experience -Our Vision of a Cloud Powered Mobile Future-
> 
> MaaS Service Concept and realizing MaaS Platform.


DENSO Robotics

----------


## Airicist

DENSO Future Cabin Concept Ver.2

Oct 24, 2019




> Technologies of DENSO will change your cars into "comfotable space". As autonomous driving(level 4) will merge onto roadways around 2025-2030, DENSO will offer attractive suggesions to make in-car expelience comfortable.
> 
> 00:33 Fit for each passenger's preference on tempreture and make mobility experience comfortable.
> 00:53 By controlling the temperature of each item, deliver fresh/frozen food efficiently to any location, anytime.
> 01:12 Provide seamless transfer from a pre-registered vehicle to another, with support from facial recognition system and transfer guide system.
> 01:29 Provide comfortable journey, even if it is a long-ride, with items ordered before transfer.
> 01:58 Based on vital information, an AI agent determines the level of concentration, tiredness, and stress of the driver, making suggestions best fir for making him/her more comfortable.
> 02:02 A cool flow of air around your neck, a refreshing scent and visual aides on windshield  will make you stay focused on driving safely.
> 02:18 Even if two cars are in different locations, their car windows can get connected and allow drivers/passengers to communicate each other as if they were in the same place.
> ...

----------

